# Where's the BEEF???



## DoubleBubba (Dec 19, 2003)

I just called the local meat market to find out how much a pound beef tenderloin is and ya'll need too sit down for this one, $24.99 a lb!! Yikes, I guess all you Atkins people have driven up the prices of BEEF!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 21, 2003)

DB:
   It is a combination of the Atkins diet and the fact that beef producers (not the farmers but the coorpoorate packers) have reduced the supply to artificially inflate the prices. We are going through the same thing in my area. Just 2 days ago went into my local grocer and spootted some pretty flank steak...9.99/lb.


----------



## kyles (Dec 21, 2003)

In England it's as bad. I bought a small beef fillet today, just over a pound, for £11 which is approx $19 US dollars. Horrendous. I'm from Australia where meat prices are very low in comparison. I've eaten a lot of veggies since I moved to England! We have very low supply of meat here; too many people and not enough room for cattle or sheep. But imported meat comes from so far away, such as New Zealand, so that is no help with the prices either. Sigh.......


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyles;
   That same tenderloin (filet) here would run you about 24 bucks a pound (or 16 pounds...sorry don't know how to make the symbol for the British pound). It is truly sad.


----------



## Ms_Placed (Dec 29, 2003)

*Beef Price in Oregon*

Several places here had a Christmas special for standing rib roasts @$3.98/pound (not a misprint).  We usually can get it for this price several times a year- good beef, often Angus.


----------



## kyles (Dec 29, 2003)

My postal adress is.............  seriously, that's amazing. Beef prices NEVER drop here, and it's always been this way, as far as I know, in England. Apparently though, in my native Australia they have gone up astronomically, but that's due to drought, so that can't be helped.


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

my husband and i were having friends over for dinner and i was prepared to try a new recipe---bacon wrapped beef tenderloin steaks with spinach and cheese cakes.  when i looked at the price of beef tenderloin at the market, i about fell on the floor.     the dinner plans quickly changed to---spicy chicken alfredo.  (delicious by the way, posted under chicken recipes)


----------

